# Keigh Trail (RangePlayer)



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Oops, sorry for misspelling your name in the subject line, it should be Keith.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's the original newspaper article that the radio took a few extra liberties with. 

Great article on a great person and archer - be sure to watch the video and advance through the pix.

http://www.fayobserver.com/Articles/2009/08/24/926920


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Congrats!!!*

RangePlayer is a great guy!!


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Compounds will not be in the Olympics anytime soon....their are only 2 events that can be added for 2016....Golf and Rugby....I honestly do not expect to see it in our lifetime if ever....the only thing keeping recurves in the Olympics is the fact that it is an original event.....


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats great for Keith , he is a really good guy .


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

I am a bit confused. Our USAT rankings were just release a week ago and posted to the US Archery website and looking under Male Senior Compound, Keith is not listed as making the team.


----------

